# Music?



## youandiunderwater (Jan 21, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone else here also leaves music on for their plants.

I leave it on our local 24/7 classical station. I have read stuff on music working, not working, controls being the best, 50 % increase blah blah blah...
I want to know if anyone here does it, and if they do, have they noticed a difference?


If a conclusion is not came to or met in this thread, I will be conducting this experiment with cannabis after my last one.


----------



## fureelz (Jan 21, 2009)

mythbusters..


----------



## justsaymint (Jan 21, 2009)

yea mythbusters said it doesnt.... but i also read in hightimes that it does work


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Jan 21, 2009)

I thought this all came from the fact that Talking and singing to our plants would help them grow better. And someone came along and thought, Hey lets put some music on for them and it will do the same thing... The fact was that the only thing talking to our plants did for them was release some much needed C02 for them to snack on. Who ever thought plants were actually enjoying the wonder of the modern age Jazz singer was just plain crazy.. No offense above.


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 21, 2009)

* Does Music Help Plants Grow? *




 I've got to say that I had found it very strange when my mum started leaving music on for the plants in our garden... She said that she had read something about music helping them grow and making them happier. However, I'm an ignorant fool so I laughed and said that's ridiculous. My mum didn't stop her experiment, though, and it's a good thing she didn't. Soon enough, some beautiful, colourful flowers were flourishing all over the garden, especially near the radio. I have seen the experiment be a success.
 


 I wasn't under the impression that scientific studies had proved that talking to/playing music for plants helped them grow. Could you cite those scientific studies? Also, I found this website: http://plantphys.info/music.html. The author of the information on that sight has a PhD in Biology and knows a lot of really big words.
 


 Yes, My school has held science fairs and every year there is one student, who particularly chooses this subject and each one has the same answer: Yes, music does help plants grow.
 


 == Here is scientific proof that there are more to plants than most of us know and they even react to different types of music! ==
 
Scientific research indicates that plants communicate with insects, animals, human beings and other plants in order to keep themselves alive and safe. Plants are intelligent forms of life who are capable of intention, preference, and a will to survive, thrive and interact. Scientific research indicates that plants communicate with insects, animals, human beings and other plants in order to keep themselves alive and safe. Evidence also reveals that plants are telling us how to achieve health and wholeness for humanity and the earth herself. 

Plants Are Just Like People 

In research which spans more than 100 years, scientists have been documenting botanical adaptability and the amazing similarities that plants have with animals and people. Studies indicate that what meta physicians, psychics, shaman, tribal people and sensitives worldwide have been saying about the plant kingdom for millennia is true: plants are intelligent beings who can communicate with us, and, we can communicate with them. 

Smart Strategies for Survival 

In the book, "The Secret Life of Plants," authors Peter Tompkins and Christopher Bird describe how plants "talk to" people and what plants "talk" about. Staying alive and safe tops the list. 

To protect themselves, plants have developed highly adaptive and strategic ways for living. According to the authors, "Plants seem to know which ants will steal their nectar, closing when these ants are about, opening only when there is enough dew on their stems to keep the ants from climbing. The more sophisticated acacia plant actually enlists the protective services of certain ants which it rewards with nectar in return for the ants'' protection against other insects and herbivorous mammals," thus serving the same function as friends and allies do in the animal and human realms. Some vegetation develop a bitter taste, some ooze gummy secretions, while others grow thorns to defend themselves. 

Prickles for the Pussy 

Once plants feel safe, however, they may drop their need for defense. In one study, a scientist wanted to determine if cacti grow needles primarily for the purpose of keeping themselves from harm. Safely housed in a greenhouse, the scientist talked to numerous cacti assuring them that they were protected and that he cared about them. He encouraged the plants to feel even more secure by playing soothing music in the greenhouse. Within several months the cacti dropped all their spikes. The offspring of these bare cacti were born without needles. Defenseless within this nurturing environment, the mature and new-born cacti prospered. After a period of a year of being without their protective quills, the cacti suddenly began re-growing their bristles and new baby sprouts were born with needles again. After some investigation, it was discovered that a house cat had found its way into the greenhouse. Suspecting that the cat may be the source of the perceived threat to the cacti causing the reemergence of their means of protection, the scientist blocked the cat''s way of entry. Once the cacti sensed they were once again safe, all of the cacti dropped their prickly means of defense. 

You Can Hurt a Plant''s Feelings 

Plants respond not only to insects and animals but to human emotion and intention. Plants can distinguish between people who are feel kindly towards them and people who don''t, and our green friends cooperate with people they like. In one experiment a new scientist came to study some test plants. Surprisingly, these test plants which previously had been very responsive, were completely non-responsive during the new scientist''s tests. Investigating the change in the plants'' response, it was discovered that the new scientist incinerated his plants in his own personal research once his tests were completed. Shortly after the new scientist left, the plants again began registering activity and cooperating. 

In another study, scientists found that vegetation reacted negatively to people who found the plants unattractive, even to the extent that the plants would "faint." When over stimulated by emotions, plants will "go unconscious" or numb and can stay " moody" for weeks. Scientific studies show that once plants attune themselves to a particular person, they are able to maintain a link with that person, no matter how far away. These plants register "knowing" not only when a person is returning to the plants, but when the person makes the decision to return. Other reports show that plants respond to people talking to them in a caring, loving manner, such as asking a tree to radically change its growth direction so that it won''t have to be cut, or asking weeds not to grow excessively in a vegetable garden. 

Who Says Plants Can''t Move? 

In order to stay alive, plants have learned to move and do so in remarkable fashion, for extraordinary purposes and with high, extra-sensory intelligence. "Plants," says Viennese biologist, Raoul France "move their bodies as freely, easily and gracefully as the most skilled animal or human, and the only reason we don'' t appreciate the fact is that plants do so at a much slower pace than humans. A climbing plant. which needs a prop, will creep toward the nearest support. Should this support be shifted, the vine, within a few hours, will change its course into a new direction." Plants will even grow towards a support that''s hidden from view. France continues, "Plants are capable of intent: they can stretch toward, or seek out, what they want in ways as mysterious as the most fantastic creations of romance." As Thomkins and Bird relate, "Some parasitical plants can recognize the slightest trace of the odor of their victim and will overcome all obstacles to crawl in its direction." 

The Sophisticated Musical Tastes of Plants 

Through their animated responses to classical and heavy rock music, plants further divulge their preferences. In studies of plants exposed to heavy rock music, the plants not only grew away from the music source, but some grew either abnormally tall and put out excessively small leaves or remained stunted. In some cases the plants died. When classical music was played to the plants, the plants grew toward the music source with healthy growth. The same plants, marigolds, who died when listening to rock music, flowered when listening to classical music. The authors report, "the rock-stimulated plants were using much more water than the classically entertained vegetation, but apparently enjoying it less, since examination of the roots revealed that soil root growth was sparse in the rock group, whereas in the classical group, root growth was thick, tangled and about four times as long." 

In India, Dr. T. C. Singh, in his studies of music and plants, stated that he had "proven beyond any shadow of doubt that harmonic sound waves affect the growth, flowering, fruiting and seed-yield of plants." Singh also reported that girls dancing India''s most ancient dance style accelerated the growth of daisies, marigolds and petunias. The dancing caused them to flower much earlier than the control group of plants, presumably because of the rhythm of the footwork transmitted through the earth. 

Plant Devas Caught on Camera! 

Kirlian photography is now able to verify the existence of living, changing light radiating from plants. And many "seers" and scientists have seen light emanations and moving forms coming from plants. Hindu sages refer to devas. Clairvoyants and other sensitives are able to directly see and communicate with the fairies, elves, gnomes, sylphs and other creatures which live in and among plants. 

Tompkins and Bird conclude, "Evidence now supports the vision that plants are living, breathing, communicating creatures, endowed with personality and the attributes of soul."​


----------



## kalama (Jan 21, 2009)

In my opinion, music does work. Plants are living creatures just like everything else on this planet. There are many things that science cannot prove.


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 21, 2009)

Out of the 61 psycho chemicals present in Ganja, only thc, cbd and cbn are known...rest remains a mystery. 

There are many things that science cannot prove, rightly siad


----------



## youandiunderwater (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for your input!!!!!!! I, *have/will always play classical music for my plants*, Unless looking for other scientific research. I'm gonna make a strain called "Mozart" or some shit. lol. Just some good ol organic dank that jams to Mozart really well


----------



## FLoJo (Jan 22, 2009)

i dont know about music, but talking to your plants and whatnot gives them greater exposure to co2 from your breath, which definitely makes them grow better


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 22, 2009)

FLoJo said:


> i dont know about music, but talking to your plants and whatnot gives them greater exposure to co2 from your breath, which definitely makes them grow better


Thats shit


----------



## FLoJo (Jan 22, 2009)

please do explain how greater to exposure to co2 making a plant grow better is shit?


----------



## SkunkyMonkey! (Jan 22, 2009)

any tests ever been done with ganster rap? 
what about abit of regge, i no if i was a cannabis plant id love to sit there all day listening to bob n the whalers


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 22, 2009)

I have seen that plants definately do LIKE music! When I leave my grow room, I keep classical playing for my pit (he loves it!) Whenever I get back, I look in the room and the plants are reaching towards the music! They only do this when sleeping and the music is playing. I have no idea as to whether or not this helps potency or wat not, tho!


----------



## SayWord (Jan 22, 2009)

i have read that plants will grow towards the music. how long do u let the music play??


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 22, 2009)

Couple hours when I'm gone. Do it for my dog, not for the plants.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 22, 2009)

FLoJo said:


> please do explain how greater to exposure to co2 making a plant grow better is shit?


Obviously an angry soul. You are right, it does help and is not shit


----------



## fureelz (Jan 22, 2009)

I know that talking (releasing carbon dioxide) helps the plants, but i think music or ambient noise would. They really grow towards the speaker? I'm wiring subs to the ceiling after this post.


----------



## robotninja (Jan 22, 2009)

Only way I could see it helping is if you got some crazy bass system setup that's totally vibrating the plants, but that's what oscillating fans are for right?


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

Talking Good, Music bullshit. If plants liked music then proffesional farmers would be putting speaker up in thier corn and soybean fields.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 22, 2009)

IslandGreenGuy said:


> Talking Good, Music bullshit. If plants liked music then proffesional farmers would be putting speaker up in thier corn and soybean fields.


 What a doucheTrust me, they LIKE music, don't know if it HELPS them in any way, though.


----------



## youandiunderwater (Jan 22, 2009)

IslandGreenGuy said:


> Talking Good, Music bullshit. If plants liked music then proffesional farmers would be putting speaker up in thier corn and soybean fields.


lol... yah, im sure they have never heard of organic or crop rotation (seems to work, but ignored by commercial farmers)

You don't need huge subs to send waves to plants. Everything in the universe is a sort of wave, thoughts, light, heat ect, so even your thinking of a classical song for the well being of the plant, it will reach the plant and have an effect on it.

Waves are infinitely under us, and above us, the entire universe does not live in our wave lenghts...


----------



## fureelz (Jan 22, 2009)

this is cool: http://www.dovesong.com/positive_music/plant_experiments.asp


----------



## M Blaze (Jan 22, 2009)

IslandGreenGuy said:


> I thought this all came from the fact that Talking and singing to our plants would help them grow better. And someone came along and thought, Hey lets put some music on for them and it will do the same thing... The fact was that the only thing talking to our plants did for them was release some much needed C02 for them to snack on. Who ever thought plants were actually enjoying the wonder of the modern age Jazz singer was just plain crazy.. No offense above.


I didnt read the whole thread because I read that post and that summed it up well so there was no point reading on


----------



## kalama (Jan 23, 2009)

IslandGreenGuy said:


> Talking Good, Music bullshit. If plants liked music then proffesional farmers would be putting speaker up in thier corn and soybean fields.


Well for one, proffesional farmers dont have a relationship with their plants. They grow for pure profit and dont really care if some of their crop dies, because they usually have more than one crop. When one of our girls die, dont we feel just a little bit sad? I sure do. Anyway, my point is that in order for this to work, I think you have to believe in it.


----------



## newbie45 (Jan 23, 2009)

im gonna play some psychedelic music for my plants now


----------



## fureelz (Jan 23, 2009)

It works in my opinion...Science is frickin crazy.


----------



## codwalop (Jan 24, 2009)

if you looked at it from a hippy point of view, then just the good intentions associated with such an act would help.

and as for

"Once plants feel safe, however, they may drop their need for defense. In one study, a scientist wanted to determine if cacti grow needles primarily for the purpose of keeping themselves from harm. Safely housed in a greenhouse, the scientist talked to numerous cacti assuring them that they were protected and that he cared about them. He encouraged the plants to feel even more secure by playing soothing music in the greenhouse. Within several months the cacti dropped all their spikes. The offspring of these bare cacti were born without needles."

i must try this, because i sure as shit don't believe it.

my next door neighbour has been growing roses in her garden for years, and talking to them for just as long (to herself for longer, im sure), her roses still have huge thorns on them...

don't get me wrong though, i'd love to be proven wrong, then i could breed the first spikeless echidnas.


----------



## youandiunderwater (Jan 25, 2009)

yah, but if the old lady was doing it in a controled enviorment then, ya, maybe it could work. I would have to see some data on that. It makes sense. It would be cool to see a video or some thing like that.


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Jan 27, 2009)

SkunkyMonkey! said:


> any tests ever been done with ganster rap?
> what about abit of regge, i no if i was a cannabis plant id love to sit there all day listening to bob n the whalers


lol 
i'll try that shit
when i start the o.g. kush  i've have about 78 or more Tupac albums /with mixtapes included/ /couz i'm still down/ hope i'll get some thug budz


----------



## disposition84 (Jan 27, 2009)

http://www.originalsonicbloom.com/background.html

Basically, plants have microscopic holes on them called "stoma" which help the plant to breath and intake water. Basically you play their music with certain sounds in it, mimicking sounds that happen in nature every morning letting the plants know that it's moist out and there's dew to be collected. So when your lights come on, you turn on the music and let it run for a while, the stoma open up and you blast them with a light nutrient foliar spray and then the stoma will intake the nutes. I've only had a small chance to test it out, but I could see noticible increase in the amounts of budsites, I was skeptical at first, but for only 60 bucks I figured it was worth a try.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 27, 2009)

Plat them my music,lol.
They love it


----------



## rezo (Jan 27, 2009)

ive done alot of upgrading to my grows as time has passed. i put a radio in in my second grow. it did better than the first grow ......but... i also took better care gave better food and better ventilation so i cant prove if the radio helped or not but now 3 yrs in im not willing to do the experiment. i wont turn off the radio to see if there is a difference


----------

